# GLAD Ovenware is Oven Scare!



## CookingFan

Hi All,
Just wanted to let you know about my terrible experience using GLAD OVENWARE.  This is plastic bakeware that supposedly goes in the oven.  Well I put mine in the oven and followed the directions exactly.  Then the Ovenware melted all over my oven.  What a mess!  It took me four hours of scraping with a spoon to get it out.  I called the company & they said it was quite common to have this "melting" and they couldn't give a good explanation.  By the way, my dinner was also ruined -- the plastic contaminated my food.    DO NOT USE THIS PRODUCT!


----------



## kitchenelf

What a nightmare!!!!!  I hope you have contacted the company explaining what happened.  I have never bought it so can't give my input.  I feel sure you will get a response.  Let us know what happened.


----------



## Finally

*And Now We Come To-gether*

CookingFan: Did I read it correctly? You have contacted the manufacturer and were given short shift?
They Knew it happened S-O-M-E-T-I-M-E???
I HAD to re-activate this thread - Everyone must know.
If the manufacturer will not make good on your ruined supper,  let alone the time you had to spend claening up, We should all let them know.
Post their e-mail, I'll give them a breath, or two . . .


----------



## Norma

Um, sounds like the company needs to change their slogan from "Don't get mad, get Glad" to "Get Glad, get Mad"!  You'd think they'd offer you at least some freebie coupons to some of their other products. Oh, and speaking of Glad, my daughter saw a report on an area newscast talking about the Glad oil plug in's being a fire hazard.


----------



## starrleicht

> Um, sounds like the company needs to change their slogan from "Don't get mad, get Glad" to "Get Glad, get Mad"!




Excellent one, Norma!!   Lol...loved it - I had the same problem and it is a heck of a mess.  I sent the "remains" to Glad and they sent me an apology and coupons for more of their junk - was going to give them to church and then thought wait, why stick that junk on the members of church who I like!?!?  I dumped them in the basket at the supermarket.  Sure wasn't about to use them.  I would have preferred a refund for my purchase as opposed to coupons.


----------



## Norma

LOL! Sounds like Walmart! We had a TERRIBLE ( and expensive) shopping experience ....with the STORE MANAGER! I sent an email to their "customer service" about it...and I got back an email telling me that wasn't their department, to contact the local STORE MANAGER!!!!


----------



## Lynda75440

*Glad is sooooo sad!!*

Wish I had read this before I used the Glad Ovenware for my Christmas dinner.  I baked dressing in the ovenware at 350 degrees. My dinner was totally ruined too.  My house smelled like an electrical fire and it took all day to clean the crap out of my oven.  It melted all down in the bottom of the oven and I had to literally take the thing apart to clean.  I was baking homemade yeast rolls at the same time, and they were scorched from the melting plastic.  I was worried that I would have to replace my stove because of this fiasco!!  The directions say to not bake over 400 degrees.  I never did and it still melted.  NEVER NEVER NEVER USE THIS PRODUCT!! You WILL be sorry!!!!


----------



## In the Kitchen

*Customer Service*

Since this is an area where I practice to try to have my voice heard i have read the following.  When wanting to make complaint to a company send a letter with a receipt request necessary.  That way you have assurance that they are aware of your complaint and you have the proof.  Sending emails or using the telephone must be so prevelant that they get ignored.  That is what is happening in the country no one has conscience unless is happens to them.  Do unto others rule is not heard enough.  Individuals have to go the extra on their own to get it done right.  I am sorry about your experience as I too would feel cheated and that is exactly what you have been, cheated.  Harsh! But true.  I recently checked my charge bill and you cannot believe the number of incorrect amounts on it.  Wish I could do the same with my doctors when they suggest procedure or medication.  Can not trust no one. I thank you for sharing your mishap with us.  But  sorry it happened to you.


----------



## paxpuella

Let me share my gladware story: (only this one was my fault)

I've only used it a few times to bake lasagna in.  This last time I ruined our dinner, but it was my own doing.  I placed a piece of foil over the top of it for the first 30 minutes of baking and then forgot to take off the foil for the last 15 minutes.  I wanted the cheese to brown a little, so I took the foil off and thought a few minutes with the broiler on would do the trick.      What the heck was I thinking ???!!!  I swear my parents raised me to be smarter than that, but I didn't show it.  I walked back into the kitchen and heard some crackling noises, turned the oven light on and well, lets just say I almost had a mess.  Thankfully I had the pan on an old cookie sheet that I was tired of anyway.  

We had some leftovers that night in place of the lasagna.  Me and hubby are still laughing about that one.  I think this tops the two times I forgot to take the cardboard off of the bottoms of the Digorno frozen pizzas.


----------



## grumblebee

paxpuella said:
			
		

> We had some leftovers that night in place of the lasagna. Me and hubby are still laughing about that one. I think this tops the two times I forgot to take the cardboard off of the bottoms of the Digorno frozen pizzas.


 
 I've done this too... makes you feel like a complete moron when you go to retrieve the pizza from the oven and realize - whoops - the cardboard is still there.  

As for the GladWare, thanks for the headsup! I've never used it, but have been tempted to try it. I think I'll pass now that I've read about your experiences!


----------



## Michelemarie

thanks for the warning - i will not purchase this item - i am sorry for your troubles.


----------



## thumpershere2

I haven't seen or heard of the Gladware that goes into an oven, guess I live to far north. Maybe in time I'll see it. We seem to be very behind here and I don't know why that is. So sorry about your mishap. Glad com. should be ashamed for selling a product like that. Seems there is no pride left for manufactures anymore.


----------



## letscook

Thanks for the warning, I often take dishes to friends, and thought they might be a good Idea, no worrys about getting dishes back. Glad I saw this.  Nothing would be worse then having a friend already with a problem and then add this mess to theirs. Some friend I would be.


----------



## letscook

I would go to www.clarkhoward.com and tell him about what the company said. He is good to listen to and he hates to hear how people get ripped off.


----------



## grenfro49

Hi All,
Just wanted to let you know that I've used GLAD OVENWARE with no problems. In fact, I've re-used the same black plastic baking pans several times over. I think, perhaps, "COOKING FAN" did NOT follow the directions, which clearly state that the pan should be placed on a cookie sheet in the center of the oven, and to use only one pan at a time. If these directions HAD been followed, she wouldn't have had the Ovenware melt all over her oven. And, if due to defective Ovenware, the melting would simply have been confined to the cookie sheet. The company also probably said it was quite common to have this "melting" if you DON'T follow directions and use a cookie sheet under the Ovenware. 

I don't plan to stop using this product and feel that if you also use it, PLEASE...Carefully READ and FOLLOW directions! By the way, I do not work for Glad or any of it's other companies. I am employed by a major hospital system. Just thought you should know that if you carefully follow directions, things will work. Also, if "COOKING FAN" got a flippant reply from the Glad company when she contacted them, she should have asked for a supervisor, manager, vice president or other officer of the company to escalate her complaint/concerns. Attitudes like that don't make a company successful.


----------



## Jeekinz

Anyone check the date on the OP?


----------



## Andy M.

Yup.

I actually don't remember the stuff being on the market.


----------



## suziquzie

I bought it a time or 2 back around that time, had no problems. I haven't even looked for it since then, maybe too many people had issues with it and they discontinued it? 
OP was a 1 post wonder it looks like anyway. Maybe it was a grudge post? Wierd.


----------



## Corey123

I've never tried it.


----------



## jpmcgrew

IMHO one should not cook or heat anything in plastic even if its meant for oven or microwave. Even those frozen meals should be turned out on a plate before microwaving.Plastic is only good for food storage.I dont even trust those steam in the bag frozen vegetables or the bags they sell to steam in.Its still plastic.


----------



## Jeekinz

jpmcgrew said:


> IMHO one should not cook or heat anything in plastic even if its meant for oven or microwave. Even those frozen meals should be turned out on a plate before microwaving.Plastic is only good for food storage.*I dont even trust those steam in the bag frozen vegetables or the bags they sell to steam in.Its still plastic*.


 
You mean the ones you microwave?




Isn't the inside of the microwave made from plastic?


----------



## jpmcgrew

Jeekinz said:


> You mean the ones you microwave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the inside of the microwave made from plastic?


Yes but its not touching your food leeching chemicals into it.


----------



## Corey123

Then your only other alternative is to use glass containers in the microwave.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Corey123 said:


> Then your only other alternative is to use glass containers in the microwave.


Glass or ceramics that are microwave safe meaning it wont blow up the glass its really no harder to just heat in glass.


----------



## GrillingFool

theoretically, there are probably chemicals leeching from the oven interior into
the atmosphere of the microwave, mixing with that steam and covering all
the surfaces.... including your food.

egads.


----------



## Corey123

It's just radiation, and it isn't supposed to be leaking from the oven's interor - hence the fine mesh metal screen in the doors's window and the seal around the door itself.

You can get a microwave leak detector if they still make them.

All the microwave oven does is, it creates radiation, which rapidly rubs the molecues in the food to produce the heat which cooks or reheats the food. Once the oven stops, the cooking stops, so there is no radiation in the food once this happens.

There was a supposed report back in the late '70s concerning the use of microwave ovens. People once feared that the ovens were leaking microwave energy, but that was proven to be false.

I've still yet to see or hear of ANYONE being injured or exposed to microwave energy in any way.


----------



## ChefJune

CookingFan said:


> Hi All,
> Just wanted to let you know about my terrible experience using GLAD OVENWARE. This is plastic bakeware that supposedly goes in the oven. Well I put mine in the oven and followed the directions exactly. Then the Ovenware melted all over my oven. What a mess! It took me four hours of scraping with a spoon to get it out. I called the company & they said it was quite common to have this "melting" and they couldn't give a good explanation. By the way, my dinner was also ruined -- the plastic contaminated my food.  DO NOT USE THIS PRODUCT!


 
"Calling the company" or sending an email, is often not enough.  You need to find out the name of the Chairman of their Board, and send him a letter.  I hope you took pictures of the mess, but even if you didn't, I would still write.

I'm sure you will get much more than a "Sh!t Happens!" response.


----------



## CookwareFreak

Why do they even make Glad Ovenware...Why wouldn't someone just use a regular baking pan?


----------



## Corey123

Probably to help save time in the kitchen during cleanup.

But throwing them away after they're used serves no purpose, as that's wasted money. So maybe they ARE reusable.


----------



## Michael in FtW

aburas said:
			
		

> Why do they even make Glad Ovenware...Why wouldn't someone just use a regular baking pan?


 
When I make casserole type things like enchiladas, lasagna, stuffed shells or moussaka, etc. I always make a triple batch - one for me and my step-mom to share and one for both of my sons. Using glass or metal baking dishes causes logistical problems - getting them back before I can make something else, and storage space. I got some disposable aluminum catering pans from the restaurant supply once - and the acid in the sauces ate little tiny holes all over the pans overnight, even the condensation that formed on the top which was not in direct contact with the food had holes! So - I tried the Glad stuff and there was no problem - and I could afford to have 3-4 sets on hand in case the boys didn't remember to bring back the pan from the previous batch when they came over to get a new batch of something.

As far as melting when used in the oven - we've never had a problem ... but we follow the directions. And, the boys generally reheat them in the microwave.

If you take something to a "pot luck" dinner - you don't have to worry if the pan doesn't make it home, and you don't have to worry about breakage.



			
				GrillingFool said:
			
		

> theoretically, there are probably chemicals leeching from the oven interior into the atmosphere of the microwave, mixing with that steam and covering all the surfaces.... including your food.


 
Interesting theory ... but I don't know of any scientific foundation to support it - that's not how a microwave oven works. The microwaves are very short (about 12.24 cm) electromagnetic (radio) waves that are at a frequency (about 2,450 MHz = 2,450,000,000 cycles per second) that is the frequency that causes water molecules to "vibrate" - or probably more accurately to "spin" since water is polar and the RF is an alternating field - the polar water tries to realign magnetically with the electromagnetic wave - and at 2,450,000,000 times per second that causes friction, and friction causes heat - and the heat generated from the friction is what cooks the food.

Now, if the frequency of the wave only affects polar water - what would be leaching from the interior of the microwave oven since nothing else within the oven is at a resonate frequency? Your body is bombarded by electromagnetic waves 24/7 - television, radio, computer, wireless phone, cell phone, electric wires coming into your house, etc. all generate electromagnetic "radio" waves. You're actually more likely to suffer brain damage from talking on your cell phone than heating something in a microwave oven.


----------



## jpmcgrew

What about the throw away aluminum pans?I bet they are cheaper and they dont melt on you.Its just marketing by the time people buy and try the plastics the company will have mades millions just like all the stupid gadgets we buy that dont work and rebates on other products, the companies know most of us wont usually follow thru for the rebate or your money back.Most Americans are the most gullible wasteful spenders in the world and buy more crap we dont need just to throw it away.


----------



## Katie H

You bring up a good  point, jp.  I usually go to my local dollar store and buy the 3-packs of different sized foil pans.  I use and reuse them as needed.  Been doing this for too many years to count.  I didn't even know that the Glad products existed until I read this thread.

If I'm going to cook/reheat the foods I put in these pans, I usually line them with parchment paper or waxed paper and can "lift" out the food after it's frozen  so I can cook or reheat in my microwave.


----------



## suziquzie

aburas said:


> Why do they even make Glad Ovenware...Why wouldn't someone just use a regular baking pan?


 
I bought it because it was a time saver... at the time. When I only had one kid and had extra time I made lasagne and manicotti for the heck of it and froze it. I could freeze and bake in the same dish. 

I apologize for being lazy.


----------



## Michelemarie

No apology needed! As a mom of a younger one (and older one too), anything that makes dinnertime easier is always a good idea!


----------



## Katie H

suziquzie said:


> I bought it because it was a time saver... at the time. When I only had one kid and had extra time I made lasagne and manicotti for the heck of it and froze it. I could freeze and bake in the same dish.
> 
> I apologize for being lazy.



Not being lazy  at all.  Just making  the best use of your time.  I  can understand;  I raised 8  children.   Time was  definitely precious.


----------



## suziquzie

LOL I guess I was sounding a bit snotty... sorry. 

I suppose my thought process was, "well duh why would you ask such a question?"
If I wasn't making / freezing ahead of time, yes, a real pan. But I wasn't about to lose a pan to the freezer indefinately. 

Nowadays I don't quite have time to think about what day it is, let alone make / freeze dinner ahead of time, just because I feel like it. I have a couple years to go before I can do that again!


----------



## ErikC

Thanks for the tip. From the number of people that have posted similar experiences it would seem like a good idea to pull this product from the shelves, but as long as people remain uninformed they will take advantage of us.

This is one of the reasons I stick with foods and ustensils that are made from things that were available 100 years ago. That way, there should be no surprises!


----------



## akmama83

*Works great for me!*

Maybe you just have a really hot oven.
I have been cooking with Glad Ovenware for about a year now and have had no problems with it.
I absolutly love them!
I have even reused some of them!


----------



## Bugsy

I have used the Glad Ovenware several times and think it's terrific.  We are empty nesters so I'm having to learn to cook for two.  I use the ovenware to put up some of my favorite casseroles.  Aluminum pans don't work so well in the microwave, they are very flimsy especially when transporting heavy casseroles.  Doubling up seldom solves the problem.  I thought the Glad Ovenware was a godsend!  I guess now I'll have to order it by the case from Amazon.  *sigh*

At least now I know why this product has be come so hard to find.  Yes, you do need to use a cookie sheet when using this product ... AND ... you should be aware of whether or not your oven temps are accurate.


----------



## PytnPlace

I have had no problems either.  I have only used ovenware when I make a casserole that will freeze nicely . . . I freeze half in Glad Ovenware and bake the rest in a casserole type of dish.  I also use the Glad Ovenware to make meals for friends in times of need.  Never have heard anything but praises


----------



## lindatooo

Just a small thought....I am trying to reduce my carbon foot-print - When I make enough for a small army (the curse of the mom without a teenager) I freeze future meals in an appropriate container - covered - then put them in Seal a Meal (or some such) bags and then seal, lable and pop them in the freezer.  When it's time to eat them I just slit one side of the bag, put them back into the original freezing container and use either the microwave or the oven, whichever is appropriate.  I turn the bags inside out and wash them on the top rack of my dishwasher and re-use tham again and again.  

If I were taking a meal to a pot luck I would definately use a foil container and thus not have to burden my hosts with returning a clean dish - it would be their choice to reuse the container but they wouldn't need to return it!

I've never used the product you describe - and I think worries about microwaves are overblown - but my mantra is metal in the oven and plastic or glass in the miccrowave.  Of course now there is silicone!


----------



## PytnPlace

Ummmm . . . Gladware, as well as foil pans, can be washed, reused and recycled. If you calibrate your oven you will be fine, it will not melt, Gladware is food grade. I hate the taste of anything cooked in foil pans. It makes me grit my teeth.


----------



## kitchenelf

I'm going to weigh in here - this thread was started in 2002.  Hopefully they have changed the way these are made by this point and they are a bit safer to use.  PytnPlace - thanks, my teeth hurt now   Just the thought makes my teeth hurt!


----------



## ll17junebug

*Gladware and ovenscare*

I was actually shopping for the smaller size of glad ovenware when I saw this website and posts regarding this cookware.  I must say that I have had nothing but positive experience with glad ovenware.  I keep to the instructions and preheat my oven, never go over 400, and always keep a cookie sheet underneath.  Most of the time I do not use them to cook raw food but rather to reheat leftovers, which takes much less time than cooking from scratch.  These are especially handy at Thanksgiving when I am doing tons of cooking and want to send food home with guests.  I never worry about getting my dishes back.

As to the negative experience, I would say that those who advise you to call the company and talk with them again regarding recompense are right.  Be on top of it, but be polite.  In this way you may be that person who lights the fire under them to improve the product.  Normally, I find that telling the company the truth about how much I love their other products and how much I would hate to change my product choices gets them to offer something to offset my loss.  My daughter once found a dead fly in her cereal and we still buy that company's product.

Hope it turns out better for you, but in the mean time remember that not all products off the assembly line are 100 percent and there are always manufacturer defects.  You were not one of the fortunate ones, but your family is very fortunate to have someone who thinks on their toes and plans a meal for them even in the wake of disaster.


----------



## Butterfly55025

*Love this stuff!!!!*

I for one absolutely love this stuff, they had a few differents brands on the market a few years back and I have been nursing one for a LONG time! They do wear with use, especially how much I used them. You have to put a cookie sheet underneath and make sure you let it cool before you handle it after it comes out. I am sooo excited to find they have brought them back, I'm surprised to hear bad of them. I hope they didn't change the way they make them. I hope one bad review doesn't spoil this AMAZING container for anyone else.


----------



## charmazova

*Did You really follow the directions?*

I have used Glad Cookware over and over again and haven't had a problem. As long as you don't go past 400 degrees, put your cookware on a cookie sheet, don't use broil and don't put the lid in the oven (which my mom did to one of my pans and ruined that dinner)... does it really melt even with these precautions?


----------



## Callisto in NC

You can't even buy the stuff anymore. Why is this still a topic?


----------



## charmazova

*can't even buy it anymore...*

I haven't seen them in stores recently, which was sad, so I did a search online for them. You can in fact buy them. Drugstore.com sells them at the cheapest price I've seen.


----------

